# Your favorite CL and why?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Keep pondering what to do for Christmas and New Year. I wanted to go to the Canary Islands but Mrs D seems to think it would be better to spend it in the van. Again.

We have done the Lake District a couple of times with a mixture of cl's an wilding. Did flamborough last year and stayed in one place for three weeks. We also did a month on the Isle of Wight, Devon and Cornwall. They all were good.

We love rural CL sites with lots of space and views etc and have a few favorites. 

I just wondered if we have missed and real gems. What's your favorite CL and why and where?

Would prefer hookup that time of year and not too expensive!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nobody wants to give up there secret hideaways huh? 

You can pm me them, I won't tell nobody.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Wossa CL?

Haven't you got to be snooty to be in the CC in the first place?

You are just a social climber. Face it, you are just an Oick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know but Mrs D thinks that being in the CC makes us all posh like! Hyacinth bucket! 

I'd prefer to just go and stay in a pub car park for two weeks but you know what women are like. They want all mod cons like a tap and a hole to empty the loo!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I know a couple of decent ones but if I told you I'd have to shoot you so no point. 8O 

Also, no point in considering the Isle of Wight coz we are closed for the whole of December for "resident training".

Caulkhead


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've never spent Christmas away

Except once in Prague , but I missed the kids, the carp and potato salad was foul

but

Christmas dinner with our mob is always an option  

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fat lot of use you lot are!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Got to be Stourhead - National Trust/Caravan Club CL. It's probably a bit far from you however.

G


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I just invited you to Christmas Dinner

Ungrateful sod

Where is Michelle when Ineed her??

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Grizzly. No where's too far really. We were even considering Brittany.

Sorry Sandra, missed your invite. Thanks. If we can't agree ill send mrs d to you and ill just go down the pub for two weeks or just turn up at 747's house


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We spent last xmas at Tan Hill Inn.

Such peace and tranquility, wonderful.

I like Bleak house farm in York although the grass area is forbidden in winter and you have to stay in the compound, its a bit scruffy. I love the bike ride in right along the river, comes out at the Kings head pub, Sam Smiths, hic. I,ve nearly fell off a few times on the way home.  

Baxter Wood farm in Durham is a cracking site Barry. Its only about 20mins walk into Durham centre and there are beautiful walks leading directly from the site. A fiver a night too, a real gem. The owner is a smashing old fellow.

There's 2 for you to consider.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know about the weather Barry

if its not too wild Scotland would be great

some time secluded, other times close to festivities

pull come up with something

Michelle would be welcome to spend a little time with sane individuals :lol: 
sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We liked Brackenthwaite Farm CL near Carnforth. There's a great limestone pavement nearby.

This ukcampsite review is accurate about the negatives, which are to do with the less than perfect facilities. But as you like it rough they probably wouldn't bother you. :lol:

Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wish you lot would shut up about nice spots. My van is on a friends farm and the house is a building site.  

By the time the construction work, decorating, new carpets and the wifes search for the perfect Doyly is completed, it will be bleeding 2014. 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I like the sound of Tan Hill. It's only 23 miles up the dales from us though and I'd be going on me own for sure!

We used to always go to the isle of Arran for Christmas and new year but not in the van. Great wilding up there but we have never had the van up there mid winter.

Dunno. Decisions.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Nobody wants to give up there secret hideaways huh?  You can pm me them, I won't tell nobody.


It's not the thousands of other MHFers that we don't want to find out about our secret places, it's one particular rowdy, Leffe-swilling, guitar-wielding, drunken-singing person who we don't want turning up ruining locations which have "Such peace and tranquility"! :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Only kidding, Barry. If I ever did intend spurning my lovely house with warm fires and large, comfy sofas for the madness of spending Christmas in our little 'van in a dark, muddy field in the middle of nowhere, I can think of no-one I'd rather have as cheery company. :wink:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

This is a nice CL at Lochmaben, Dumfrieshire:

http://www.highfieldlochmaben.co.uk/index.html

This is another good winter site just off the A76 in Dumfries and Galloway within walking distance of village (Sanquhar)

http://www.newarkfarm.com/caravan.html

Or your could go up to Durness, they allow you to use campsite all winter, you can even get mains hookup! Can't get much more "away from it" - there is a good bar at the hotel though and a very friendly place.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nethernut said:


> This is a nice CL at Lochmaben, Dumfrieshire:
> 
> http://www.highfieldlochmaben.co.uk/index.html
> 
> ...


There is a good spot for an overnighter by the loch at Lochmaben as well.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

747 said:


> There is a good spot for an overnighter by the loch at Lochmaben as well.


Yes, know that one but Barry wanted hookup!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We liked Brackenthwaite Farm CL near Carnforth. There's a great limestone pavement nearby.
> 
> This ukcampsite review is accurate about the negatives, which are to do with the less than perfect facilities. But as you like it rough they probably wouldn't bother you. :lol:
> 
> Chris


Anything you want to know about Carnforth, just ask. That's where I spent the first 10 years of my life. OK, ok it was more than half a century ago but my long-term memory's still good. Can't think why anyone would want to go there and freeze their buns off for Xmas. WTF is a limestone pavement???


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Tenby is fab for New Year's Eve, great party atmosphere in all the pubs and everyone meets in the square for the fireworks at midnight, I'll be there! I'm considering overnighting in the car park


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

London, laid back Sunday feel for 2 weeks, have the place to yourselves...


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > We liked Brackenthwaite Farm CL near Carnforth. There's a great limestone pavement nearby.
> ...


The CL is at Yealand Redmayne, not actually in Carnforth.

Here's the limestone pavement.

Chris


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you Chris, how interesting! Looks like an African pavement :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone (sorry can't press thanks button in mobile mhf)

I think we may have stayed at the cl at Sanquhar in the way to Arran once.

Really for a couple of weeks it needs to be somewhere with plenty to do and see. I think that's why we have enjoyed the lakes and the Yorkshire coast.

However after today I'm seriously considering either staying at home and going down the gym or going back to plan a and sodding off to the canaries.

We are on a farm cl at the moment which is officially closed. Went cycling and walking on the coast and its taken me 5 hours to get warm. Also got bitten by a farm dog and attacked on the scooter by a donkey that seems to hate me but loved Michelle.

Getting on a plane is starting to appeal!


----------



## jimnm (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, as we're pretty new to it all only having the van four months, can't really be much help. We've only stayed on two CLs, one good, one dire.

But, I think you're all giving the bear a very generous amount of rope aren't you?

I mean


barryd said:


> Nobody wants to give up there secret hideaways huh?
> 
> .


Notice that he isn't sharing his favourites, in the Isle of Wight, Yorkshire, Lakes etc is he??

Think we need a bit of "You show us yours & we'll show us ours" don't we, eh? :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jimnm said:


> Well, as we're pretty new to it all only having the van four months, can't really be much help. We've only stayed on two CLs, one good, one dire.
> 
> But, I think you're all giving the bear a very generous amount of rope aren't you?
> 
> ...


Get lost Jimnywimny! I am not a bear. Im a Banana Split kind of Hybrid Bear, Monkey, Dog thing.

Anyway Im happy to share my CL, wild spots. Just PM me your bank account details and I will set up a DD where I can email you a new one each week for just £1.99*

* per site. We may send you hundreds at any one time and will bill your account accordingly. Your statutory rights are most certainly effected.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

There's one just up the road from us, nearest town is S****horpe.
There is nothing there but but the houses are cheap around here and it's a great place to retire.

James


----------

